# MTBker aus Wilhelmshaven und Umgebung



## See-R (5. Januar 2013)

Moin Moin alle zusammen!
Ich such noch paar Leute zum Biken (MTB), ob kleine Runde Abends oder längere Touren 80+ km... am Deich entlang. Wetterlage ist mir relativ egal und ich fahre zum Spass und nicht um Bestzeiten zu erreichen 

Wer sich angesprochen fühlt, der möge sich melde oder für immer schweigen 

LG Richard


----------



## TechoLogic (5. Januar 2013)

Wow 80+ Km? Ich komm erst jetzt wieder zum MTB und muss mich noch etwas "einfahren" (ist 6 Jahre her). Wo genau am Deich stellst du dir denn vor zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krid3001 (6. Januar 2013)

Moin,

hört sich gut an, wo fährste denn ?

Gruß Dirk


----------



## See-R (6. Januar 2013)

hi! also ich starte immer in whv am deich, südstrand und fahre dann entweder nach links richtung dangast oder rechts richtung jade weserport hooksiel chilig horumersiel immer weiter richtung norddeich. bis norden sind es dann etwa 170km von mir aus. mit pausen und gegenwind etc. brauche ich etwa 11 stunden... ja ansonsten fahre ich jetzt gerade nach oldenburg und schaue mir heute dort die trails an 
lg Richard


----------



## See-R (6. Januar 2013)

Also ich war heute in Oldenburg mit den Jungs durch den Wald (Tannersand und Gierenberg) unterwegs. Nach 30km bekam ich leider Krämpfe und musste aufgeben, aber die Tour war richtig geil, trotz des Wetters! Nächsten Sonntag ist wieder Abfahrt, allerdings soll es dann wohl etwas ruhiger zugehen, da auch Frauen mitfahren möchten 
Wer sich also auch bissel Ausfahrt braucht, der kann sich gerne melden!

LG Richard


----------



## Krid3001 (6. Januar 2013)

Bei den Jungs aus Ol wollte ich auch schon mal mitfahren, habe bisher aber noch nicht den Zeit dazu gefunden.

Dirk


----------



## See-R (6. Januar 2013)

Ja wie wärs denn nächsten Sonntag?? Einfach fest planen, dann klappt das schon 

PS: hier ist die Karte von der heutigen Tour: http://www.runtastic.com/de/benutzer/Richard-P-5/sportaktivitaeten/38667131

Habe die Aufzeichung etwa 10km vor dem Ziel beendet...


----------



## Krid3001 (6. Januar 2013)

Nächstes Wochenende bin ich am Niederrhein und rocke den Reichswald. Aber das Wochenende danach könnte klappen.


----------



## See-R (9. Januar 2013)

dann erst in 6 wochen wieder, ich bin ab Montag beruflich unterwegs ...


----------



## American Eagle (23. März 2013)

Hallo bin demnächst auch erst mal in WHV fahre momentan MTB überlege mir aber einen Cyclecrosser anzulegen. Wenn Ihr mal wieder fahrt postet es doch eben.


----------



## See-R (31. März 2013)

ja moooon! 
also, wer hat lust am sonntag oder montag ne runde zu drehen??? 
nichts brutales, erst mal einfahren nach der winterpause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## American Eagle (31. März 2013)

Hallo würde ich gerne nur habe ich mein Rad noch nicht da. Bringe es dann ab dem 07.04.2013 mit und würde dann superrr gerne mit euch fahren. Das Wetter wird ja langsam auch besser ....


----------



## See-R (31. März 2013)

hm, ok, ich bin dann erst mal beruflich bis 26.04 unterwegs, aber danach gibts keine ausreden mehr! vollgas!  dem süden entgegen


----------



## PYRuxO (6. April 2013)

Servus,
jetzt erst den Thread hier gesehen, würde mich auch gern zum Biken anschließen... Wann fahrt ihr wieder?

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## See-R (7. April 2013)

kommendes WE 13.04.13 eine kleine Tour durch WHV, bzw. am Deich !?? Meine Frau wäre dann wohl auch dabei 

Gruß Richard


----------



## PYRuxO (7. April 2013)

Am 13.4 sitze ich bis 1500 in der Jade Hochschule habe von meinem online Studiengang eine Präsenz Veranstaltung, könnt ihr zufällig auch am Freitag?  Oder wir fahren erst später los? Ist ja lange hell draußen ^^

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## See-R (8. April 2013)

Freitag bin ich erst um 15Uhr Zuhause... essen und bla bla, dauert auch.
Sonntag muss ich bereits um 16 Uhr wieder los... arbeite leider noch drei Wochen auswärts.
Somit bleibt nur Samstag frei =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## American Eagle (8. April 2013)

Fährt auch einer in der Woche ? Könnte so ab 17:00 uhr täglich.  Am  besten Donnerstag


----------



## See-R (8. April 2013)

American Eagle schrieb:


> Fährt auch einer in der Woche ? Könnte so ab 17:00 uhr täglich.  Am  besten Donnerstag



in drei Wochen kann ich auch unter der Woche


----------



## PYRuxO (9. April 2013)

Wärst denn auch dabei dann am Samstag erst später durch zu starten? 

Ja ich bin auch bereit unter der Woche ne tour zu fahren, Tag ist mir relativ egal...

Grüße 
Sebastian


----------



## See-R (9. April 2013)

PYRuxO schrieb:


> Wärst denn auch dabei dann am Samstag erst später durch zu starten?
> 
> Ja ich bin auch bereit unter der Woche ne tour zu fahren, Tag ist mir relativ egal...
> 
> ...




Jau, hab meine Frau gefragt, sie hat nichts gegen 
Wir wären dann ab 15Uhr startklar und es wäre jetzt nur noch das Ziel der Tour zu klären =)
Wenn das Wetter gut ist, kann man ja Richtung Hooksiel / Chillig fahren, wir haben da nen Italiener, wo man gut essen kann oder nen Eis schlickern... 
oder hast du noch Ideen ??

sag mal, warst du letztes WE am Südstrand mit deinem Bike ??? Hab da ein Bulls gesehen  Kann sein, dass wir uns gesehen haben, an der Wurstbudde


----------



## PYRuxO (9. April 2013)

Ja super geil, freu mich bin dabei ihr könnt die Strecke wählen kenne mich hier eh kaum aus auf dem Bike ^^
Ich bin total flexibel, Eis, Italiener ich mach alles mit.

Ja bin am Südstrand lang gefahren, aber ich stand nicht 
Bin einfach nur verwirrt irgendwo lang und nur zufällig zurück gefunden *lach* 

Hatte ne recht auffällige Jacke an, so ein grelles grün, ist meine Snowboard Jacke.


----------



## See-R (10. April 2013)

PYRuxO schrieb:


> Ja super geil, freu mich bin dabei ihr könnt die Strecke wählen kenne mich hier eh kaum aus auf dem Bike ^^
> Ich bin total flexibel, Eis, Italiener ich mach alles mit.
> 
> Ja bin am Südstrand lang gefahren, aber ich stand nicht
> ...




ahsoo, dann warst du das nicht 

gut gut, dann bis Samstag! Ich hoffe doch, dass sonst noch paar Mann Zeit finden werden mit uns zu biken


----------



## PYRuxO (12. April 2013)

Morgen ist es ja dann so weit, wann wollen wir uns denn wo treffen? Ich starte dann von der Jade Hochschule direkt los, damit wir nicht ganz so viel Zeit verlieren. 

Vielleicht schließt sich ja noch wer an? Umso mehr desto besser


----------



## See-R (12. April 2013)

PYRuxO schrieb:


> Morgen ist es ja dann so weit, wann wollen wir uns denn wo treffen? Ich starte dann von der Jade Hochschule direkt los, damit wir nicht ganz so viel Zeit verlieren.
> 
> Vielleicht schließt sich ja noch wer an? Umso mehr desto besser



Also wir treffen uns am Fahrrad Jungmann, das ist direkt die Kreuzung Gökerstr. und Mühlenweg!

Um wieviel Uhr kannst du dann da sein?


----------



## PYRuxO (12. April 2013)

Ich hab leider eine schlechte Nachricht, war eben beim Sport und habe mich verletzt kann mich kaum bewegen, muss morgen erst einmal zum Arzt... 

Im schlimmsten Fall die Bandscheibe... 

Ich hoffe wir können die Tour bald nachholen...


----------



## See-R (12. April 2013)

PYRuxO schrieb:


> Ich hab leider eine schlechte Nachricht, war eben beim Sport und habe mich verletzt kann mich kaum bewegen, muss morgen erst einmal zum Arzt...
> 
> Im schlimmsten Fall die Bandscheibe...
> 
> Ich hoffe wir können die Tour bald nachholen...



ah du kake 
werde erst mal gesund! wir fahren eigentlich jedes we 
also kein ding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## See-R (13. April 2013)

also wir werden heute trotzdem fahren, vielleicht andere Uhrzeit!


----------



## See-R (17. April 2013)

moin moin!!

am 11.05 findet eine Fahrt ins Wiehengebierge statt! Porta Westfalica oder so 
meine frau, ich, ein kumpel und paar mann aus oldenburg sind schon dabei! Wäre cool, wenn sich noch mehr Leute melden würden!!

zur Tour selbst:
kein Rennen, kein Heizen, reine Spasstour! Fahren so schnell wie der langsamste kann, Pausen jeder Zeit, kein Zeitdruck, keine feste Länge der Strecke, wobei man etwa 30km schon locker schaffen kann 

meldet euch bei mir!

gruss Richard


----------



## See-R (25. April 2013)

Moin Moin alle zusammen! =)

Na wie siehts am WE aus, jemand Lust ne Runde zu drehen ??


----------



## See-R (15. Mai 2013)

Moin Moin!! =)

Kommenden Sonntag steht wieder eine Tour in den Harz an 
https://www.facebook.com/events/535148623193783/

Ingo wird die Tour "leiten", da er schon sehr oft oben war und fast jede Abfahrt wie eigene Westentasche kennt  

Wenn jemand Lust hat, der kann sich gerne dazu gesellen!!

Liebe Grüße 
Richard


----------



## wolle8279 (25. November 2013)

tach....
ich bin neu hier und ein absoluter fahrrad-liebhaber. ich fuhr eigentlich mein halbes leben bmx, fühl mich aber langsam etwas zu alt für dieses kleine und etwas harte "spielzeug" rad . seit kurzem hab ich mir ein mtb zugelegt und bin jetzt auf der suche nach "artgenossen" in whv... 

wäre nicht schlecht wenn sich jemand meldet...


----------



## See-R (26. November 2013)

wolle8279 schrieb:


> tach....
> ich bin neu hier und ein absoluter fahrrad-liebhaber. ich fuhr eigentlich mein halbes leben bmx, fühl mich aber langsam etwas zu alt für dieses kleine und etwas harte "spielzeug" rad . seit kurzem hab ich mir ein mtb zugelegt und bin jetzt auf der suche nach "artgenossen" in whv...
> 
> wäre nicht schlecht wenn sich jemand meldet...




ja bestens  willkommen im Club 

Ich kenne ein paar Leute aus WHV, die gerne biken und Touren machen. Vielleicht erzählst du mal was du dir vorstellst bzw. was fährste denn?
Hardtail oder Fully, Marathon, CC oder AllMountain ?? Oder ganz hart im Harz Downhill  

liebe Grüße
Richard


----------



## wolle8279 (27. November 2013)

danke, danke...

ich fuhr vor kurzem noch n hardtail, das war mir aber etwas zu "zerbrechlich". hab mir jetzt ein fully zugelegt. Bitte jetzt nicht lachen, aber ja, mich reizt eher so der freeride-bereich. ich weiss ja, dass mein wohnort sich dafür nicht wirklich eignet, aber als ich vor nem jahr mal mit meinem hardtail in braunlage war und feststellen musste, dass sich so n cc mtb so garnicht wohlfühlt in nem bikepark, ich aber hingegen umso mehr, wurde mir schnell klar dass ein fully her muss. ausserdem hab ich mich durch meine bmx vergangenheit ziemlich stark auf treppen und mauern zum fahren und springen fixiert. auch dabei hab ich mein hardtail ziemlich gequelt, aber jetzt mit dem fully ist es definitiv noch geiler geworden. so in einem satz zusammengefasst würde ich sagen: "ich fahr einfach durch die gegend und versuch da mit nem rad spass zu haben, wo man mit nem rad eigentlich nicht fahren sollte". (zumindest aus sicht der fussgänger und hollandradfahrer )


----------



## See-R (27. November 2013)

wolle8279 schrieb:


> danke, danke...
> 
> ich fuhr vor kurzem noch n hardtail, das war mir aber etwas zu  "zerbrechlich". hab mir jetzt ein fully zugelegt. Bitte jetzt nicht  lachen, aber ja, mich reizt eher so der freeride-bereich. ich weiss ja,  dass mein wohnort sich dafür nicht wirklich eignet, aber als ich vor nem  jahr mal mit meinem hardtail in braunlage war und feststellen musste,  dass sich so n cc mtb so garnicht wohlfühlt in nem bikepark, ich aber  hingegen umso mehr, wurde mir schnell klar dass ein fully her muss.  ausserdem hab ich mich durch meine bmx vergangenheit ziemlich stark auf  treppen und mauern zum fahren und springen fixiert. auch dabei hab ich  mein hardtail ziemlich gequelt, aber jetzt mit dem fully ist es  definitiv noch geiler geworden. so in einem satz zusammengefasst würde  ich sagen: "ich fahr einfach durch die gegend und versuch da mit nem rad  spass zu haben, wo man mit nem rad eigentlich nicht fahren sollte".  (zumindest aus sicht der fussgänger und hollandradfahrer )




ja geile Sache, bin auch früher BMX gefahren, ist aber schon sehr lange her 
Im Sommer gehts auf jeden Fall ins Bikepark, welches genau wissen wir noch nicht. Momentan ist auch das Wetter nur shit zum Biken und mir ist auch mein aktuelles Fahrrad dafür zu schade. Für den Sommer kommt aber ein neues, welches ruhig paar Kratzer haben darf 

Was fährst du denn aktuell für eins? Haste Bilder geladen ?? =)


----------



## wolle8279 (27. November 2013)

na siehste, das hört sich doch super an...

ich mach gleich mal bilder und lad die hoch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolle8279 (27. November 2013)

so, fotos sind da. einfach mal meine fotos anklicken...

das cube ist mein altes, das yt das neue. und mein altes "kinderfahrrad" hab ich auch mit bei gepackt


----------



## See-R (27. November 2013)

wolle8279 schrieb:


> so, fotos sind da. einfach mal meine fotos anklicken...
> 
> das cube ist mein altes, das yt das neue. und mein altes "kinderfahrrad" hab ich auch mit bei gepackt



ja geilobike 
das YT braucht nur noch ne Remote-Stütze, dann biste perfekt gerüstet  die Bremsen könnten evtl. im Harz schlapp machen... je nachdem wie schwer du bist  aber ansonsten sieht das schwer nach Spaß aus 

ich bin noch am überlegen was ich mir kaufen soll... es gibt viele Bikes, ZU VIELE verdammt 

mein GT STS ist nur für Sonntagstouren Richtung Eisdiele gedacht  zu schade für Stunts


----------



## wolle8279 (27. November 2013)

ich bin nicht gerade ein leichtgewicht, aber die xo trail von avid haben doch schon ganz schön viel power, da mach ich mir eher keine sorgen  selbst die rx von formula haben mich gut ausgehalten und die sind schon ein ganzes stück schwächer... 

naja, aber das ding macht schon riesig spass und der preis war einfach unschlagbar. 

aber mal so neben bei, hast nicht bock mal ein wenig durch die stadt zu rollen wenn das wetter mal etwas besser wird?


----------



## See-R (28. November 2013)

wolle8279 schrieb:


> ich bin nicht gerade ein leichtgewicht, aber die xo trail von avid haben doch schon ganz schön viel power, da mach ich mir eher keine sorgen  selbst die rx von formula haben mich gut ausgehalten und die sind schon ein ganzes stück schwächer...
> 
> naja, aber das ding macht schon riesig spass und der preis war einfach unschlagbar.
> 
> aber mal so neben bei, hast nicht bock mal ein wenig durch die stadt zu rollen wenn das wetter mal etwas besser wird?




ahja, ich habe leider nur die Formula in groß gesehen und dachte mir, dass man da sicherlich mehr power bräuchte =)
wo haste das Bike denn her? Gibts da noch mehr ??  
ah mensch, bock hätte ich schon, nur momentan bin ich nicht daheim, sondern auswärts arbeiten und bin erst im Januar wieder da...  und sicherlich liegt dann schon Schnee draußen


----------



## wolle8279 (28. November 2013)

hab es vor ein paar wochen bestellt. bekommst du nur direkt über yt. musst mal gucken...

http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/de/Bikes/Gravity/Noton-2.0-Pro

kann ich dir nur empfehlen. macht echt spass das ding, ein super fahrgefühl und die anbauteile sind für diesen preis einfach unschlagbar....
schade das du nicht hier bist, aber wenn du wieder da bist melde dich einfach...


----------



## See-R (28. November 2013)

wolle8279 schrieb:


> hab es vor ein paar wochen bestellt. bekommst du nur direkt über yt. musst mal gucken...
> 
> http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/de/Bikes/Gravity/Noton-2.0-Pro
> 
> ...



also der Preis ist ganz ok. Die Parts, bis auf die Stütze, sind auch gut. Allerdings das Gewicht von über 15kg ohne Pedale ist für mich doch etwas zu viel. Naja ist halt etwas stabiler gebaut, damit man voll abdrehen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldenBiker (28. November 2013)

15 kg ist kein Gewicht, da kann man sogar Marathons mit fahren.

Wer am 29.12.13 Zeit und Lust hat, kann mit mir im Wiehengebirge runtoben. Will dann die letzte Tour im Jahr fahren, so zu sagen als Jahresabschluss. 
Je nach dem, wie viele Fahrer mitkommen, kam man eventuell noch ein etwas im Wilden Schmied zusammen essen und trinken.
Nähere Infos kommen in der nächsten Woche hier.
Bei Interesse einfach 'ne PN an mich.


----------



## wolle8279 (28. November 2013)

Ja das stimmt, es ist kein leichtgewichtigen aber wie du schon sagst, es muss ja auch was aushalten. Und für die bikes dieser Kategorie ist das Gewicht schon ganz akzeptabel. Aber mit der sattelstütze muss ich dir vollkommen recht geben, wenn man hier im Norden unterwegs ist, ist dieses rauf und runter echt nervig und mein arsch hat es grad auch an der südstrandpromenade gemerkt


----------



## Habiii (28. November 2013)

Kannst ja mal nach Oldenburg kommen, da soll man in den osenbergen ganz gut fahren können. Ich hab mein fully erst 1 Monat und wollt da mal hin, aber alleine ist doof 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wolle8279 (28. November 2013)

ja cool, klar ol ist ja gleich um die ecke... genaues datum kann ich noch nicht sagen aber wenn das wetter mit spielt könnt ich mal nächste woche mal rum kommen. ich meld mich noch mal wenn ich genauer bescheid weiss...


----------



## Habiii (28. November 2013)

Mach das, bei YouTube gibt es auch ein paar Videos über die osenberge, kannst dir die ja mal vorher ansehen.

Und schönes yt  wollte mir das auch erst kaufen aber dann doch ein specialzed Enduro evo  genommen

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wolle8279 (28. November 2013)

Habiii schrieb:


> Mach das, bei YouTube gibt es auch ein paar Videos über die osenberge, kannst dir die ja mal vorher ansehen.
> 
> Und schönes yt  wollte mir das auch erst kaufen aber dann doch ein specialzed Enduro evo  genommen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk



hab mir jetzt n paar videos angesehen. sieht interresant aus. wo genau ist das denn eigentlich und weisst du wie man da am besten hin kommt?


----------



## Habiii (29. November 2013)

Man kann von Oldenburg aus am Deich lang mit dem bike oder 1 Station mit dem Zug nach Sandkrug

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## See-R (29. November 2013)

im Sandkrug war ich auch schon mit Ingo fahren. Macht auch Spass und um sich einfach mal etwas fit zu halten reichen die Steigungen da auch völlig aus 
Ich freue mich schon, wenn ich wieder Daheim bin und mein dann neues Bike testen kann. Wird wohl auch ein Specialized werden, denke ich mal


----------



## Habiii (29. November 2013)

Welches hast du dir denn ausgesucht? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## See-R (29. November 2013)

Habiii schrieb:


> Welches hast du dir denn ausgesucht?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk



Das Spacialized Enduro FSR sieht ganz nett aus.
Mit Kettenführung oder besser noch mit xx-1 Schaltung, Absenkbare Stütze, Saint 820M 4-Kolben Bremsen mit 203er Scheiben, Fox Kashima Gabel und evtl. Cane Creek DBCoil CS Dämpfer... ansonsten auch Fox Kashima.

Das wäre so mein Wunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Habiii (29. November 2013)

wäre ein schickes teil aber das kost auch ne stange   ich hätte ja lust auf die neue Pike aber erstmal muss ich die X-Fusion verheizen.


----------



## See-R (30. November 2013)

Habiii schrieb:


> wÃ¤re ein schickes teil aber das kost auch ne stange   ich hÃ¤tte ja lust auf die neue Pike aber erstmal muss ich die X-Fusion verheizen.



ja da hast du verdammt noch mal Recht  Mit 4000â¬ bin ich gut dabei.
bei so viel Geld kann man doch lieber zwei YTs kaufen, z.B. das schÃ¶ne Teil von Wolle


----------



## wolle8279 (30. November 2013)

See-R schrieb:


> ja da hast du verdammt noch mal Recht  Mit 4000 bin ich gut dabei.
> bei so viel Geld kann man doch lieber zwei YTs kaufen, z.B. das schöne Teil von Wolle



Ja genau 

aber wem das noton 2.0 zu wenig enduro und zu sehr bikepark ist, dem würde ich das wicked mal nahe legen. da sind denn gleich zwei kettenblätter dran und ne verstellbare sattelstütze.... mag der eine oder andere hier im norden vielleicht lieber...


----------



## See-R (30. November 2013)

wolle8279 schrieb:


> Ja genau
> 
> aber wem das noton 2.0 zu wenig enduro und zu sehr bikepark ist, dem würde ich das wicked mal nahe legen. da sind denn gleich zwei kettenblätter dran und ne verstellbare sattelstütze.... mag der eine oder andere hier im norden vielleicht lieber...



das Teil habe ich auch im Auge, ist aber leider in L nicht zu haben ...


----------



## Habiii (30. November 2013)

Kannst ja mal auf mein speci Enduro Evo  steigen 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## See-R (1. Dezember 2013)

Habiii schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal auf mein speci Enduro Evo  steigen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk



da komme ich noch drauf zurück


----------



## Habiii (10. Dezember 2013)

Geht bei jemanden irgendwas bei der Jahreszeit?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## See-R (23. Dezember 2013)

in 3 wochen bin ich wieder daheim  dann können wir los legen


----------



## Habiii (29. Dezember 2013)

hoffe das wetter bleibt so mild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## See-R (29. Dezember 2013)

Habiii schrieb:


> hoffe das wetter bleibt so mild


 ja am besten so lange, bis ich wieder Daheim bin 
Am 13.01. hole ich mein neues Bike ab... ein Specialized Stumpjumper EVO EXPERT Carbon 2013 und natürlich 26" 
Bin schon verdammt gespannt wie geil es ist


----------



## OldenBiker (29. Dezember 2013)

Dann müssen wir ja mal unbedingt wieder nach Porta Westfalica. Da kannste Dein Enduro gleich ausprobieren.
Geil ist das auf jedenfall. Konnte das ja schon mal prbefahren. Wirst sicher Spass damit haben.


----------



## Habiii (29. Dezember 2013)

Stumpjumper EVO EXPERT Carbon ist sehr nice, ich sehe mit meinem Enduro Evo keine Sonne gegen ;( naja oder ich kauf mir jetzt mal vernünftige reifen, die Butcher SX fahren sich wie Kaugummi


----------



## See-R (30. Dezember 2013)

Jau ich habe Testberichte im Internet gelesen... das Bike soll wohl wirklich sehr gut sein. Mein Speci wird aber eine andere Gabel, nämlich die 2012er FOX Kashima CTD haben... hätte auch sonst die RS Pike in schwarz haben können, aber fand dann, dass für die Gesamtoptik FOX doch besser aussieht. 
Ja Ingo, ich freue mich schon auf jede Tour


----------



## See-R (13. Januar 2014)

soooo meine Freunde =)
Bin wieder Daheim und heute schon ne kleine Runde gedreht 
Wuhuuu, der Hammer ey 
wann biken wir ???


----------



## Habiii (13. Januar 2014)

Wetter war ja gut , ich war am Wochenende nur kurz unterwegs und da hab ich mir die Radhose zerfetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## See-R (16. Januar 2014)

kannst also ohne Radhose nicht biken???  
Die Nummer von Wolle hab ich bereits! kannst mir per pm auch deine schicken, dann können wir über whatsapp ne gruppe machen...
ich hätte mal lust am we nach OL Sandkrug zu fahren.... Ingo wäre bistimmt erfreut uns zu sehen


----------



## Habiii (21. Januar 2014)

Ich hab da auch richtig lust drauf, mal sehen wie das wetter so wird , welche Reifen hast du bei deinem Speci drauf?
Werde wohl mal die Schwalbe Hans Dampf Testen nächste Woche, die sollen vom Rollwiderstand gut sein, beim Speci Butcher denke ich die ganze zeit ich Fahr mit nem Plattfuß


----------



## See-R (21. Januar 2014)

ich habe noch die original Speci drauf. werde erst zum Sommer neue Schlappen drauf ziehen... wird wohl auch was von Schwalbe werden 
Am WE solls kalt sein, sowie die ganze Woche auch schon... naja, heisst wohl wärmer einpacken wa ;-)


----------



## Habiii (24. Januar 2014)

ich komm gerade aus Thüringen, mensch war das kalt da und Schnee gab es auch zu viel


----------



## See-R (24. Januar 2014)

Habiii schrieb:


> ich komm gerade aus Thüringen, mensch war das kalt da und Schnee gab es auch zu viel



hehe, ja kenne ich 
Morgen Mittag möchte ich nach OL fahren, um dort Ingo zu treffen und ne Runde im Sandkrug zu fahren. Die Runde wird nicht lange sein, da es doch etwas frisch draußen ist  
Du möchtest bestimmt mitkommen wa


----------



## Habiii (25. Januar 2014)

würde ich sehr gerne aber leider muss ich morgen Arbeiten


----------



## See-R (25. Januar 2014)

Habiii schrieb:


> würde ich sehr gerne aber leider muss ich morgen Arbeiten



dann beim nächsten mal 
war richtig geil heute


----------



## See-R (2. Februar 2014)

sooo, heute gehts wieder nach OL!  12Uhr im Sandkrug


----------



## Habiii (3. Februar 2014)

und wie war es? ich komme momentan nicht viel zum fahren  will aber unbedingt los, gerade bei dem guten wetter.
hast du evtl. ein paar Bilder gemacht?


----------



## See-R (5. Februar 2014)

Habiii schrieb:


> und wie war es? ich komme momentan nicht viel zum fahren  will aber unbedingt los, gerade bei dem guten wetter.
> hast du evtl. ein paar Bilder gemacht?



das war wie immer sehr cool  teils trocken, teils noch eis und teils richtig matsch. man fährt sich auf dem weg dorthin ca. 10km von OL erst mal warm und dann kann man richtig rocken. es sind zwar relativ kurze abfahrten, aber sehr steil und teils auch sehr anspruchsvoll... je nachdem wie mans nimmt  also ich sehe das als perfekten spielplatz, um sich auf den sommer gut vorzubereiten und seine fahrtechnik aufzufrischen  insgesamt macht man rund 30km. davon 10km auf dem trail. also für jeden machbar! 

ich habe par clips gedreht, www.see-r.de/sandkrug ich kam noch nicht dazu alles zu schneiden etc.... also geduldig sein 

gruß Richard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Habiii (11. Februar 2014)

Danke für das Video, das Wetter wird ja immer besser  kann man ja fast schon wieder in kurzer Hose fahren.
Ich bin am überlegen im Sommer mal ein paar tage nach Braunlage zu fahren, evtl. finden sich ja ein paar die mit kommen.


----------



## wolle8279 (11. Februar 2014)

Nach Braunlage komm ich auf jeden Fall mit, der Bike-Park da ist richtig geil. Schon richtig viel Spaß da gehabt...


----------



## See-R (12. Februar 2014)

ich bin im Juli 17. bis 21.07 in Leogang unterwegs.
Braunlage hört sich aber auch gut an!! 

Jetzt am Samstag steigt in OL erst mal die Eisbeintour! Etwa 40 Teilnehmer... kein Rennen, gemeinsames Essen usw....
wer hätte den Lust mitzufahren ???????


----------



## wolle8279 (12. Februar 2014)

das hört sich doch interessant an. und da ich jetzt auch endlich mal n Wochenende frei hab bin ich wohl mit dabei... wie ist denn so der Ablauf? Uhrzeit und so...


----------



## See-R (12. Februar 2014)

wolle8279 schrieb:


> das hört sich doch interessant an. und da ich jetzt auch endlich mal n Wochenende frei hab bin ich wohl mit dabei... wie ist denn so der Ablauf? Uhrzeit und so...


 
hier steht alles was man wissen muss 
http://www.oldenburgerrennradfreunde.de/?q=node/3079


----------



## See-R (12. Februar 2014)

Also Jungs, ich möchte morgen in OL bei Bull Bikes anrufen und unsere "Anmeldung" bekannt geben  Wer ist denn am Samstag uff jeden dabei ?? =)


----------



## wolle8279 (12. Februar 2014)

See-R schrieb:


> Also Jungs, ich möchte morgen in OL bei Bull Bikes anrufen und unsere "Anmeldung" bekannt geben  Wer ist denn am Samstag uff jeden dabei ?? =)


willst du denn da auch in das schwimmbad und essen gehen und so? und licht hab ich auch nicht.... aber bock auf fahren hab ich schon...


----------



## See-R (12. Februar 2014)

wolle8279 schrieb:


> willst du denn da auch in das schwimmbad und essen gehen und so? und licht hab ich auch nicht.... aber bock auf fahren hab ich schon...



also nach der Pause werden zwei Alternativen angeboten: eine etwas kürzere Strecke und eine für die harten...  ^^ ich mache wohl die kürzere Strecke  ohne da duschen zu gehen, aber wohl mit etwas essen. Pause machen die so oder so und da kann man die Zeit für sich nutzen... Licht habe ich doppelt. Kann es dir für die Tour geben. Aber wir fahren ja eh bei Tageslicht... daher wayn.


----------



## wolle8279 (12. Februar 2014)

See-R schrieb:


> also nach der Pause werden zwei Alternativen angeboten: eine etwas kürzere Strecke und eine für die harten...  ^^ ich mache wohl die kürzere Strecke  ohne da duschen zu gehen, aber wohl mit etwas essen. Pause machen die so oder so und da kann man die Zeit für sich nutzen... Licht habe ich doppelt. Kann es dir für die Tour geben. Aber wir fahren ja eh bei Tageslicht... daher wayn.


ja geil, das klingt doch gut. bin dabei... wann und wie wollen wir denn da hin und kommt noch jemand mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Habiii (12. Februar 2014)

Ich muss leider arbeiten,hatte aber heute wenigstens 3 std Ausfahrt 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## See-R (12. Februar 2014)

Habiii schrieb:


> Ich muss leider arbeiten,hatte aber heute wenigstens 3 std Ausfahrt
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk


 echt schade Habii 



wolle8279 schrieb:


> ja geil, das klingt doch gut. bin dabei... wann und wie wollen wir denn da hin und kommt noch jemand mit?



ja gerade hat noch Olaf zugesagt. Auch aus WHV. Er hat nen Kombi, also kriegen wir schon gebacken


----------



## wolle8279 (12. Februar 2014)

See-R schrieb:


> echt schade Habii
> 
> 
> 
> ja gerade hat noch Olaf zugesagt. Auch aus WHV. Er hat nen Kombi, also kriegen wir schon gebacken


alles klar, also samstag rumgurken gehen...


----------



## Habiii (2. März 2014)

War gerade kurz in Sandkrug und hab dort das erste mal einen Förster gesehen der mich blöd angemacht hat bzw. sich als ich aus dem Wald kam vor mich geschmissen hat ... 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## See-R (3. März 2014)

Habiii schrieb:


> War gerade kurz in Sandkrug und hab dort das erste mal einen Förster gesehen der mich blöd angemacht hat bzw. sich als ich aus dem Wald kam vor mich geschmissen hat ...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk


 

und was wollte er denn ??


----------



## Habiii (3. März 2014)

Irgendwas von „ Ihr habt genug Wege hier, da muss man nicht auch noch querfeldein“.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## See-R (4. März 2014)

hat er nicht zu entscheiden... man man man


----------



## Habiii (5. März 2014)

warst du noch Reifen schauen? Ich bin jetzt am überlegen den Mountainking II VR und HR oder VR Rubberqueen und HR Mountainking


----------



## See-R (6. März 2014)

Habiii schrieb:


> warst du noch Reifen schauen? Ich bin jetzt am überlegen den Mountainking II VR und HR oder VR Rubberqueen und HR Mountainking


 
ja war ik gucken, aber leider ausser hans dampf in 2.4 und drahtreifen haben die nix auf lager... hmm schade

am we, gehts wieder los, Sandkrug toben


----------



## Habiii (6. März 2014)

muss sehen ob Freundin mich lässt, hab Sonntag Geburtstag ... aber evtl. für 2 Stunden könnte ich mitfahren.


----------



## See-R (6. März 2014)

Habiii schrieb:


> muss sehen ob Freundin mich lässt, hab Sonntag Geburtstag ... aber evtl. für 2 Stunden könnte ich mitfahren.


 
jaa, wir sind in der Regel auch nur so 2 bis 3 Stunden unterwegs... das reicht ja auch, um sich auszupowern


----------



## Habiii (6. März 2014)

Uhrzeit und fahrt ihr direkt hin oder Treffen am Bahnhof?


----------



## See-R (6. März 2014)

Habiii schrieb:


> Uhrzeit und fahrt ihr direkt hin oder Treffen am Bahnhof?



also das ist gegenüber so ein Parkplatz. Bahnhofstr. 41 ist das glaub ich  ich würde sagen 12 oder 12:30 ??


----------



## Habiii (6. März 2014)

also oldenburger bahnhof oder Sandkrug? Wenn ich faul bin Fahr ich die 1. Station mit dem Zug


----------



## See-R (7. März 2014)

Habiii schrieb:


> also oldenburger bahnhof oder Sandkrug? Wenn ich faul bin Fahr ich die 1. Station mit dem Zug



im Sandkrug!!  12:30 dann ???


----------



## Habiii (7. März 2014)

ok ich werd mit dem Zug fahren 12:37 kommt der da an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## See-R (7. März 2014)

Habiii schrieb:


> ok ich werd mit dem Zug fahren 12:37 kommt der da an



jau wunderbar, es kommen wohl noch 3 weitere mit, darunter 2 frauen  wird also ne entspannte tour, aber trotzdem mit höhen und spritzigen abfahrten


----------



## Habiii (7. März 2014)

wird richtig gut, gerade bei dem Wetter  ich kauf mir morgen erstmal nen neuen Helm.
Also Treffen wir uns am Bahnhof in Sandkrug, ich bin der mit dem Schwarz/Gelben Enduro


----------



## See-R (8. März 2014)

Habiii schrieb:


> wird richtig gut, gerade bei dem Wetter  ich kauf mir morgen erstmal nen neuen Helm.
> Also Treffen wir uns am Bahnhof in Sandkrug, ich bin der mit dem Schwarz/Gelben Enduro



ich hab zwar kein plan wo der bahnhof da ist, aber ich denke mal einfach die straße runter


----------



## OldenBiker (8. März 2014)

Ich weiss ja wo der ist. Fahren wir zusammen hin.


----------



## Habiii (8. März 2014)

Danke, wird bestimmt ein richtig guter tag.


----------



## Bigribiker (16. April 2015)

Moin, 
gibt's hier noch Mountainbiker? Bald hab ich mein Rad hier (in Schortens) und hätte dann mal Lust auf mehr als Deichradweg. Außerdem suche ich nach Dirts? Gibt's hier irgendwo welche?


----------



## See-R (20. April 2015)

ja, bitte PM an mich


----------



## Habiii (22. April 2015)

Dirts gibt es hier in Oldenburg an der hundsmühler strasse


----------



## See-R (24. April 2015)

mittlerweile sind wir eine recht starke Truppe aus whv und ol und sind eigentlich alle in einem anderem forum unterwegs... wer also dazu stoßen möchte, kann mich gerne per pm anschreiben. ich möchte hier keine direkte werbung machen, um mir ggf. ärger zu ersparen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Disere84 (4. Juli 2016)

See-R schrieb:


> Moin Moin alle zusammen!
> Ich such noch paar Leute zum Biken (MTB), ob kleine Runde Abends oder längere Touren 80+ km... am Deich entlang. Wetterlage ist mir relativ egal und ich fahre zum Spass und nicht um Bestzeiten zu erreichen
> 
> Wer sich angesprochen fühlt, der möge sich melde oder für immer schweigen
> ...


----------



## Disere84 (4. Juli 2016)

Moin, bin bei hier und wollte mal schauen, ob sich jemand findet, der evtl. Lust hat mit mir zusammen ne Runde zu drehen... Würde mich freuen...Liebe Grüße Anna


----------



## biddewas (28. Juli 2016)

Moin Moin,

bevor ich ein eigenes Thema starte dachte ich, ich hänge mich hier einfach mal dran 
Ich suche Leute aus Jever / Friesland und Umgebung, die Lust haben sich für Dirt- oder Pumptracks in der Region einzusetzten.
Da wir hier ja nicht die besten Möglichkeiten haben unsere Räder mal abseits von Waldautobahnen oder Mini-Trails zu bewegen
wäre es ja eine schöne, umsetzbare Alternative denke ich. Vielleicht bekommt man ja ein paar Leute zusammen und kann etwas in die Wege leiten. Wenn Interesse besteht könnt ihr euch ja einfach mal dazu äußern, einen Weg alle zusammen zu bringen wird sich dann schon finden 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Disere84 (24. März 2017)

biddewas schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> bevor ich ein eigenes Thema starte dachte ich, ich hänge mich hier einfach mal dran
> Ich suche Leute aus Jever / Friesland und Umgebung, die Lust haben sich für Dirt- oder Pumptracks in der Region einzusetzten.
> ...


----------



## Disere84 (24. März 2017)

Moin, weiß nicht ob es noch aktuell ist, aber wäre dabei... Liebe Grüße


----------



## Trialsfahrer (21. Juli 2017)

Moinsen,

dachte melde mich mal. Bin auch recht neu zum Forum, da ich vorher immer unter OTN (Amerikanisches Trial Forum) war. Wohne jetzt allerdings Aurich und bin des öfteren auch in WHV und Bremen. Besitze momentan nur ein Rennrad und ein Trial bike aber das Trail bike wird ende des Monats kommen. Hätte auf jedenfall mal bock an einem Wochenende in August was zu starten. Nur leider habe ich noch kein Auto hier in Deutschland, kommt aber auch noch bald  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ricardo_H (17. Juli 2018)

Moin an alle
Bin neu hier im Forum wie Mann erkennen kann
Ich suche mtb biker um mal ein paar Touren zu fahren nicht nur hier in der Umgebung vielleicht auch mal woanders. Bin glaub ich wohl noch ein Anfänger fahre aber gerne abseits von der Straße. Vielleicht kann Mann sich irgendwo anschließen oder so. Einfach melden.
Lg Ricardo


----------



## OldenBiker (18. Juli 2018)

Ricardo_H schrieb:


> Moin an alle
> Bin neu hier im Forum wie Mann erkennen kann
> Ich suche mtb biker um mal ein paar Touren zu fahren nicht nur hier in der Umgebung vielleicht auch mal woanders. Bin glaub ich wohl noch ein Anfänger fahre aber gerne abseits von der Straße. Vielleicht kann Mann sich irgendwo anschließen oder so. Einfach melden.
> Lg Ricardo



Wenn Du Samstag noch nichts vor hast, komm doch nach Sandkrug (OL). Wir treffen uns um 12:00 Uhr auf dem Franzosenplatz (gegenüber vom Mühlenweg). Kein geheize, sondern Spass am biken ist die Devise.


----------



## owl337 (7. August 2019)

Hi! Gibt es noch Biker aus Jever & Umgebung? Bevorzugt MTB und Wälder "shredden"


----------



## Ricardo_H (9. April 2020)

Moin ja ich komme aus Schortens. Wenn du Interesse hast können wir mal los ziehen?


----------

